# portare il berretto sull'orecchio



## flljob

Compare Alfio era di quei carrettieri che portano il berretto sull'orecchio, e a sentir parlare in tal modo di sua moglie cambiò di colore come se l'avessero accoltellato. 

Cosa vuol dire portare il berretto sull'orecchio?


----------



## xeneize

Ni idea, lo siento...a lo mejor es una expresión local...o bien quiere simplemente decir lo que indica al pie de la letra, o sea que el tipo en cusetión llevaba la gorra bien puesta sobre la oreja 
Por el hecho de lo de "compare Alfio" la ubicaría en Italia del sur, Sicilia..De dónde la sacaste?


----------



## flljob

Cavalleria rusticana, de Giovanni Verga. Por cierto, ¿el apellido de este escritor resulta tan vulgar como en español?


----------



## claudine2006

È un brano de "Cavalleria rusticana", vero?
Potrebbe essere: era un uomo d'onore, ma cercherò di confermartelo.


----------



## claudine2006

flljob said:


> Cavalleria rusticana, de Giovanni Verga. Por cierto, ¿el apellido de este escritor resulta tan vulgar como en español?


No, no te preocupes.
Verga in italiano significa bacchetta.


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> Ni idea, lo siento...a lo mejor es una expresión local...o bien quiere simplemente decir lo que indica al pie de la letra, o sea que el tipo en cusetión llevaba la gorra bien puesta sobre la oreja
> Por el hecho de lo de "compare Alfio" la ubicaría en Italia del sur, Sicilia..De dónde la sacaste?


Podría ser, ya que Verga usa esta expresión también en "I Malavoglia".


----------



## dinube

no sera simplemente que lleva la boina ladeada tapandole una oreja ?


----------



## claudine2006

dinube said:


> ¿No será simplemente que lleva la boina ladeada tapándole una oreja?


 Es posible.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno...en realidad, popularmente, "verga" en italiano también significa lo que en español.
Yo lo había oído referido a los toros, sobre todo.
De todas formas, está también en el diccionario, lo averigué 
También en español "verga" puede significar "vara", eh...
El origen es el mismo (latín "virga", que significaba las dos cosas creo), sólo que en español se difundió más con ese significado, y en italiano con el de "vara"..
Se entiende que es siciliano por el nombre, Alfio, que es típico, y por lo de "compare", que en Sicilia (y en Cerdeña) se usa muchísimo..
Yo también pensé en el significado literal, la gorra ladeada sobre la oreja...
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Pues muchísimas gracias.


----------



## alberto magnani

"Portare il berretto sull'orecchio" demuestra un grado muy alto de confianza en sí mismo y poco cuidado por respetar las reglas establecidas.
(Las personas "normales y burguesas" llevan el sombrero biene equilibrado sobre la cabeza).
Viene desde la época de la Revolución francesa y de los movimientos independentistas.


----------



## xeneize

Interesante observación, Magnani


----------



## Eva Maria

flljob said:


> Cavalleria rusticana, de Giovanni Verga. Por cierto, ¿el apellido de este escritor resulta tan vulgar como en español?


 

F,

Ja ja ja. Mi sembra di no (O "Mi sembra che no" ? Non sono sicura. Il mio italiano non è perfetto). 

Verga = Vara, Bastón,...

NOTA: Porque sino expresiones como "verga d'oro", "punire con la verga" o "verga del pastore" adquirirían significados insospechados!!!

EM


----------



## xeneize

> Bueno...en realidad, popularmente, "verga" en italiano también significa lo que en español.
> Yo lo había oído referido a los toros, sobre todo.
> De todas formas, está también en el diccionario, lo averigué
> También en español "verga" puede significar "vara", eh...
> El origen es el mismo (latín "virga", que significaba las dos cosas creo), sólo que en español se difundió más con ese significado, y en italiano con el de "vara"..


 
Tranquila, nadie, creo, va a interpretarlo mal, pero ese significado existe en italiano también 
Saludos


----------

